# Chupar faros (expresiones para: morir)



## mirk

Ayer recordaba esta frase vieja que en México significa "morir" de forma coloquial y chusca.

"La comadre chupó faros anoche"

Hay muchas otras formas divertidas en México para mencionar que alguien muere:

-Colgó los tenis
-Se petateó
-Se lo (la) llevó la dientona
-Se lo (la) cargó Judas
-Se encuentra en el valle de las pirinolas

Dicho lo anterior, pregunto:

1. ¿Alguna otra manera divertida de decir "morirse" en sus países?

2. ¿Algún paisano bondadoso conoce el origen de la frase "chupar faros" y me lo puede comunicar?


¡Gracias y saludos!


----------



## Hotu Matua

Otra divertida frase mexicana para morirse es
"ya entregó el equipo" y (creo que esta más extendida en Lationamérica) "ya estiró la pata"

... y sin olvidar la honorable _"ya se nos adelantó_"!


----------



## mirk

¡Ah! ¡claro Hotu! ¡qué risa! 

Y ¿cómo olvidar?:

"ya colgó el pico"
"Ya se lo llevó la huesuda"


----------



## Betildus

Nunca había oído "chupar faros" pero me suena divertido.
Aquí diríamos:
- Se lo (la) llevó la "pelá"
- Estiró la pata
- Las entregó


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Chupar faros, según yo, no sólo significa que murió, sino que le va mal.

Si recuerdas los Faros eran (o son, ya no sé) los cigarros más baratos y corrientes que existían. Por eso, cuando a alguien le iba mal decían que chupó faros, es decir, tiene que comprar los cigarros más baratos.


----------



## Namarne

Aquí en España, sólo se me ocurre: 
- Estiró la pata. 
- Está criando malvas. 
- La espichó. 
- La diñó.

(Veo que por ahí por las Américas tienen todo un elenco, y muy divertido por cierto...)


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> Chupar faros, según yo, no sólo significa que murió, sino que le va mal.
> 
> Si recuerdas los Faros eran (o son, ya no sé) los cigarros más baratos y corrientes que existían. Por eso, cuando a alguien le iba mal decían que chupó faros, es decir, tiene que comprar los cigarros más baratos.


 
Exactamente Toño. La frase ya "chupó faros" se refiere no necesariamente a que alguien se murió sino a que en general le va mal en la vida, -y el colmo sería la muerte- y viene de esos cigarros que mencionas.


----------



## Jellby

Se lo llevó la parca


----------



## lamartus

Ya no fuma más.


----------



## yaya.mx

Jaja, que risa, bueno no tanta... 
Mi papá siempre dice "está pushando o empujando margaritas", o algo parecido..


----------



## belén

Si os interesa el asunto, dentro de la misma línea, tenemos este hilo en el foro de "other languages" que trata de expresiones sobre la muerte en todos los idiomas. 

En el foro de español - inglés, hay este otro hilo que también versa sobre la parca.

Estirar la pata

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

No sé si lo que voy a decir es exclusivo de Cataluña: ya me lo confirmaréis, pero yo digo mucho "palmarla".

Fulanito la ha palmado.
¿Sabes quién la ha palmado?

También está "irse al otro barrio".


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Por aquí también se dice lo de "palmar" como sinónimo de morir (también cascar o diñarla". También se dice como sinónimo de "perder en algún juego".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Esta mañana os ponía *"irse al otro barrio" *como ejemplo de hablar de la muerte de una forma digamos de cómica. ¿Alguien me puede confirmar si se trata de buen castellano? Me iría muy bien en el texto que precisamente ahora estoy traduciendo, pero tengo el temor de que sea una interferencia de mi otra lengua materna.

Besos.


----------



## mjmuak

A ver si habéis oído esta: "dar de comer a los gusanos", un pelín asquerosilla...


----------



## Z a z a

mjmuak said:


> A ver si habéis oído esta: "dar de comer a los gusanos", un pelín asquerosilla...


 
Sí, yo he oído mucho ésta pero en su variante "alimentar a los gusanos".


----------



## Farro

Traductora, lo de irse al otro barrio se usa y se entiende perfectamente fuera de  Cataluña (entiendo que el catalán es tu otra lengua materna), así que lo puedes usar sin problemas.
Saludos


----------



## alepsi

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> También está "irse al otro barrio".


 
Acá en Argentina se usa la variante "se mudó a un mejor barrio".
Otra es "va a ver crecer los rabanitos desde abajo". 
También he escuchado "Fulano se olvidó de respirar"... 

¡Cuánto humor negro, por favor!


----------



## mirk

alepsi said:


> "va a ver crecer los rabanitos desde abajo"



¡No he parado de reír desde que leí esto! ¡nada mejor dicho! 

¡Que viva el humor negro!

Postdata a mis paisanos: Gracias por la explicación de los Faros, no sabía que significaba mala suerte en general, pensé que solo se trataba de morir.  

Para quienes no lo sepan, los cigarros Faros son la cosa más corriente que se puede uno fumar en México.  Bueno, ¡creo que el tapete de la sala sabe mas rico!.  Sin embargo, es una marca que sigue firme, con su mercado bien delimitado: Albañiles y estudiantes... dicho sea con todo respeto.  Todos los estudiantes tuvimos alguna vez que chupar Faritos si queríamos darle gusto al vicio del tabaco... por tan solo 5 pesos.


----------



## Namarne

Pasó a mejor vida.


----------



## krolaina

Veo que "se le olvidó respirar" también se dice en Argentina! wow. 

También "está en el huerto del silencio" "bajo un ciprés". Qué morboso...


----------



## roanheads

Ya es fiambre.


----------



## jazyk

> Mi papá siempre dice "está pushando o empujando margaritas", o algo parecido..


Tal vez no lo sea, pero eso me suena a calco del inglés.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Agrego algunas que creo no haberlas visto aquí y que son bastante populares por estos lares:

"Cantó flor": no sé si tendrá relación con el truco (un juego de naipes muy popular que se juega con baraja española y que tiene una figura que se llama, justamente, flor) Se usa también para la "muerte" de una cosa: "cantó flor mi monitor"

"Lo sacaron con los pies pa' delante"

"Lo llamó San Pedro"

A.A.


----------



## El_que_es

Algunos paisas en Colombia dicen que "alguien le da piso a otro" cuando lo mata.


----------



## Natalis

Jajaja me reí mucho leyendo esto, realmente es humor negro...y todos vamos por lo mismo . Pero no puedo negar que hay maneras muy ingeniosas y graciosas de decir que alguien murió. Estiró la pata es un clásico, pasó a mejor vida, fué a saludar a San Pedro, le dió el patatuf, se cortó, estiró el pico, ya no está entre nosotros, ya es difunto, otro más para el tacho, o cómo dice roanheads "ya es fiambre"-¡qué morboso suena!-.


----------



## Jassogirl

También he escuchado ésta

A fulanito ya *se lo chupo la bruja*


----------



## JustGeo

En Honduras se usa bastante el "se palmó", pero ni idea de a que viene esa frase... Tambien está: "estiró la pata (pie)", o cuando alguien es muerto por otra persona se dice ke "se lo echaron"


----------



## Vampiro

Ufffff…
Hay montones:
Cagó pila – Se fue al patio de los callados – Paró las chalas – Estiró la pata – Se fue cortado – Entregó las herramientas – Se fue a tocar el arpa – Pasó a mejor vida – Le pusieron pijama de madera – Quedó tieso – Cagó pistola - Etc.


----------



## emm1366

Está pagando boca arriba, lo que hizo boca abajo.
Le quitaron los fusibles.


----------



## Arrius

Me alegro de leer que _chupar faros_ no se refiere ni a las lámparas de un coche ni a la torre con linterna para avertir a los barcos. ¡Qué muerte tan desagradable si fuera así!


----------



## JustGeo

emm1366 said:


> Está pagando boca arriba, lo que hizo boca abajo.



LOL!!! Eso si es comico!!!


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Hola

Recientemente escuché la frase: "ya caducó". Se me hizo bastante atinada. Mis familiares y amigos usan "se quebró" con mucha frecuencia (siempre que el muerto no sea próximo, claro).

Hay otra versión muy extendida de "chupar faros".
Como en la Revolución y en la Cristiada o guerra cristera (guerras civiles mexicanas ocurridas en el primer tercio del siglo XX casi sin periodo de paz entre ellas) abundaban los fusilamientos, la última voluntad del condenado promedio solía ser un cigarrillo. Los encargados de hacerla cumplir daban uno de la más corriente de las marcas: "Faros". Si uno chupaba faros, su muerte era cuestión de minutos.

Curiosamente, el verbo chupar, en México, se trasladó del vicio del cigarro al vicio del alcohol.

Saludos y larga vida para todos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Hace poco estaba con unos amigos que son médicos. Entre ellos se refieren a la gente que se queda en la plancha (esa es otra manera de decirlo) como si fueran focos (bombillas en otros países):

- Se fundió.


----------



## Pilly Sol Ecuatorial

Ya petateó y estiró la pata! Entregó las herramientas y pasó a mejor vida ah! Me olvidaba otra muy de aquí creo yo: lo están cafeteando! Es que se usaba y aún se usa en algunas partes  brindar café con rosquitas de harina muy rico!para apoyar al deudo en la velación del "difuntito" como lo llaman de cariño.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

También algunas personas mayores en el interior de México dicen "lo están cafeteando" . Y, siguiendo con las coincidencias, "difuntito" es una palabra muy común entre aquellas personas para aludir al recién fenecido.


----------



## Azrael_1

Un pequeño resumen:

*En todas partes:*
 Estiró la pata
 Pasó a mejor vida  

*México*
 Chupó faros (también significa que le fue mal)
 Colgó los tenis
 Se petateó
 Se lo (la) llevó la dientona
 Se lo (la) cargó Judas
 Se encuentra en el valle de las pirinolas
 Entregó el equipo
 Se nos adelantó
 Colgó el pico
 Se lo llevó la huesuda
 Está empujando margaritas
 Se lo chupó la bruja
 Ya caducó
 Se quebró
 Se fundió.
 Quedó en plancha

*Chile:*
 Se lo llevó la "pelá"
 Las entregó
 Cagó pila  
 Se fue al patio de los callados  
 Paró las chalas  
 Se fue cortado  
 Entregó las herramientas  
 Se fue a tocar el arpa  
 Le pusieron pijama de madera  
 Quedó tieso  
 Cagó pistola  

*España*
 Está criando malvas.
 La espichó.
 La diñó.
 Ya no fuma más.
 La ha palmado (Cataluña)
 Se fue al otro barrio.
 Le está dando de comer a los gusanos
 Se olvidó de respirar
 Está en el huerto del silencio
 Está bajo un ciprés
 Cantó flor
 Lo sacaron con los pies pa' delante
 Lo llamó San Pedro

*Argentina*
 Se fue al otro barrio
 Se mudó a un mejor barrio
 Va a ver crecer los rabanitos desde abajo
 Se olvidó de respirar
 Fué a saludar a San Pedro
 Le dió el patatuf
 Se cortó el pico
 Estiró el pico
 Ya no está entre nosotros
 Ya es difunto
 Es otro más para el tacho
 Ya es fiambre"

*Colombia*
 Está chupando gladiolo
 Colgó los guayos/los tenis
 Pasó al papayo
 Se nos fue
 Marcó calavera
 Se lo llevó el que nos trajo
 Se fue al valle de los acostados
 Quedó tieso
 Apagó motores
 Se fue pa'l otro lado
 Se petaqueó

*Honduras*
 Se palmó

*Ecuador* Ya petateó  
 Entregó las herramientas  
 Lo están cafeteando

*Otras*
 Está pagando boca arriba, lo que hizo boca abajo.
 Le quitaron los fusibles.


----------



## Natalis

¡Gracias Azrael 1 por el compilado!...no me digas que no te resultó muy gracioso hacerlo...


----------



## Azrael_1

No sólo fue divertido sino educativo. Por ejemplo ya sé que no es una buena idea que me inviten a ver crecer los rabanitos desde abajo en Argentina, jeje. 
Arrius, efectivamente de ahí viene mi pseudónimo (no del gato de Gárgamel, como algunos me han querido hacer ver ) pero me creerás que no se me pasó por la cabeza cuando me metí al hilo?
Saludos,
Az


----------



## ToñoTorreón

La de colgar los tenis o los guantes se usa también en México. Varias expresiones son fáciles de enender (pijama de madera) y algunas no las entiendo ni poquito (chupar gladiolo o pasar al papayo).


----------



## emm1366

Se fue de cajón.
se fue para el valle de los acostados.
Botó el viaje.
Se lo llevó el put...
Viajó.
Quedó chulo.
Pegó pelo.


----------



## Mangato

- Está criando malvas
- Entregó la cuchara


----------



## Jassogirl

Otra:

*"se lo cargó el payaso"*


----------



## Natalis

Saben, hoy escuché una canción y se me vinieron a la mente tres maneras más de decir que murió.
Estas son más bien expresiones gauchescas: (lo/la) *halló la huesuda* y* estiró la jeta*. A la primera la escuché varias veces, hay una canción triste que la menciona. Dice mi papá que el cantante tiene una esposa huesuda D) pero yo escuché que a la muerte también le dicen huesuda y, en cuanto a la segunda, recuerdo haberla escuchado varias veces, incluso la leí en el Martín Fierro.
La tercera es una muy conocida y usada por estos lados- hasta he escuchado chistes con esta expresíon- es : *se cortó,* quizá un modo más sutil de decirlo


----------



## Pinairun

Se fue de este mundo
Dobló la cabeza
Se le acabó la candela
La espichó
Cerró los ojos
Se quedó como un pajarito
Exhaló el último suspiro
Tenía sus horas contadas
Goza de Dios


----------



## Mangato

También
Se fue pal carajo
Se fue con el burro de la tía Vinagre
Ya estiró la pata
Ya arrugó el hocico
Con el rabo tieso decía adiós Perico


----------



## piraña utria

ToñoTorreón said:


> La de colgar los tenis o los guantes se usa también en México. Varias expresiones son fáciles de enender (pijama de madera) y algunas no las entiendo ni poquito (chupar gladiolo o pasar al papayo).


 
Hola Toño:

A propósito de "expresiones" para "morir", entre las colombianas, y te aclaro la duda, me causa mucha gracia "chupar gladiolo". 

El gladiolo es una planta que por estos lados florece naturalmente encima de las tumbas.

Saludos,


----------



## Natalis

Jajaja ¿se quedó como un pajarito? ¿A qué se debe? y ¿se fue con el burro de la tía Vinagre? ¿Qué quiere decir eso Mangato? Piraña, por estos lados también se entiende lo de los gladiolos.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Mangato

Natalis said:


> Jajaja ¿se quedó como un pajarito? ¿A qué se debe? y ¿se fue con el burro de la tía Vinagre? ¿Qué quiere decir eso Mangato? Piraña, por estos lados también se entiende lo de los gladiolos.
> ¡Saludos!


 
Una estrofa de una canción infantil popular

_Ya se murió el burro de la tía Vinagre_
_ya lo llevó Dios de esta tierra miserable_


----------



## Aire_Azul

Hola,

Aunque haya muchas expresiones ya mencionadas en ese hilo, os dejo este enlace:

http://capsuladelengua.wordpress.com/2009/11/04/se-murio/

Un saludo.

Josiane


----------



## Ushuaia

Unas pocas más:

Cagar fuego. 
Decir "basta".
Capotar.
Crepar.
Entregar el rosquete (esta expresión lunfarda sigue en uso, pero cambió de sentido).

Y hay más...


----------



## gblsilveira

No sé si puedo añadir esto aquí en este foro, pero desde el portugués (Brasil) se podría traducir una muy interesante: "se acostó de zapatos".


----------



## oa2169

"Se fue al valle de los acostados"
"paró los guayos"


----------



## roanheads

Ya se viste de madera.


----------



## Erreconerre

mirk said:


> Ayer recordaba esta frase vieja que en México significa "morir" de forma coloquial y chusca.
> 
> "La comadre chupó faros anoche"
> 
> Hay muchas otras formas divertidas en México para mencionar que alguien muere:
> 
> -Colgó los tenis
> -Se petateó
> -Se lo (la) llevó la dientona
> -Se lo (la) cargó Judas
> -Se encuentra en el valle de las pirinolas
> 
> Dicho lo anterior, pregunto:
> 
> 1. ¿Alguna otra manera divertida de decir "morirse" en sus países?
> 
> 2. ¿Algún paisano bondadoso conoce el origen de la frase "chupar faros" y me lo puede comunicar?
> 
> 
> ¡Gracias y saludos!


 
"Se lo llevó la patas de catre...", tal vez porque los catres tienen las patas cruzadas en la misma forma en que se cruzan los fémures que están con la calavera con que se representa a la muerte.


----------



## Gkatar

Está nadando con los peces 

Aunque suena remafiosa la frase


----------



## Señor K

Gkatar said:


> Está nadando con los peces
> 
> Aunque suena remafiosa la frase




¿La frase correcta acaso no es "Está durmiendo con los peces"?...

No se me ocurre otro aporte "chilensis" que no haya dicho mi compatriota nosferatu, pero aporto una frase para alguien que está a punto de "parar las chalailas":

"Tiene olor a gladiolo"


----------



## Gkatar

ups... si

Me equivoqué


----------



## elineo

1. Mira los cipreses desde abajo (En los cementerios griegos hay muchos cipreses)
2. Nos ha dejado años.


----------



## rahalim

ToñoTorreón said:


> Chupar faros, según yo, no sólo significa que murió, sino que le va mal.
> 
> Si recuerdas los Faros eran (o son, ya no sé) los cigarros más baratos y corrientes que existían. Por eso, cuando a alguien le iba mal decían que chupó faros, es decir, tiene que comprar los cigarros más baratos.




"Chupar faros" significa que murió, esto es porque en la época de la revolución  el condenado a muerte, en estos días era por fusilamiento, le preguntaban que cual era su ultima voluntad, y pedían que los dejaran fumarse un cigarro, que en esa época eran lo cigarros de la marca "faros", hoy existen unos parecidos que se llaman "Delicados", son sin filtro y muy baratos.... Es por eso que se dice "chupó faros", porque al terminarse el cigarro los fusilaban...


----------



## aromero67

Ya trabaja de minero
a tres metros bajo tierra
se lo chupó la bruja del 71
ya esta en el paraiso


----------



## Gualtier

Para completar el hilo, ¿qué tal alguna expresión para el caso de alguien que esté a punto de morir? En España se usa mucho "no le quedan ni dos telediarios".
O también para recordarnos que todos palmaremos: "Al final, todos calvos". (Memento mori).


----------



## aromero67

otro 
ya bailo con la mas fea


----------



## aromero67

ya no llego a fin de año


----------



## aromero67

se lo llevó el tren


----------



## aromero67

Le dieron chicharrón


----------



## S.V.

_Entregar, estacar la zalea_, de 'desollar' en árabe RAE.


----------

